# BofI Holding Inc. (BOFI)



## LOST (Aug 30, 2010)

Is there anyone out there playing this stock? Talk about a wild ride. It has lost about 20% in about 1-2 weeks and then Friday bounced back $12 share WOW. I thought these banks were low volatility. I guess
because it is thinly traded that this can happen. I'm still holding on.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Never checked it out until today lol .Nice catch and added it to my watch list .


----------

